# Fluval canisters?



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Some of yall may have read my thread about needing help with a marineland canister, I figured out the problem and since then I have started to like canister filters more. I am thinking about getting another canister filter for another tank. I am thinking about getting a fluval 206 to be precise. Have any of yall used these filter. How's the maintenance and set up?


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jul 16, 2015)

From what I understand, the Eheims are the best. I have one on my 125 at my shop. Back when I first started in fish I had a Fluval. I like the Eheim much better. Maintenance is a piece of cake and it's easier to restart after cleaning.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Really, the maintenance on a fluval filter is that easy? How long should I go without cleaning it?


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jul 16, 2015)

I was talking about the Eheim. I clean mine when the output from the spray bar starts to slow down


----------



## mambee (Jul 19, 2013)

One important thing to remember with all canister filters is that you should lubricate the gaskets whenever you open them up. I use silicone grease designed for scuba gear.

Right now I am running 3 Eheim canisters on 2 tanks. 2 of the canisters are at least 15 years old and are running fine.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I third Eheims. I had an older Fluval model of the 206 and while it worked well it was louder than I wanted and had an issue with the plastic crumbling. Currently I have three Eheims, and two of those have been in operation for about five years now, and have had to replace one part on one.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Hmm 3 people prefer eheim over fluval. I was not sure if I wanted to get one of those now or wait until I had a nice amount of experience with canisters but I guess I will get one of them now. It's gonna cost a bit more then this one so I will have to wait longer to get it..... I am trying to buy several fish, shrimp, and snails online and decided to go ahead and get a canister filter for another one of my tanks. I will look for one if the eheim filters now. Ugh it's gonna cost so much, probably won't be able to afford all of it until next year .


----------



## mambee (Jul 19, 2013)

The initial cost outlay for canisters in general is high, but they last longer and require fewer cleanings than HOBs. In addition, most of the media is reusable. The only thing that I change is the fine filter pad, which I replace every 3 months.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeah The filter I had selected was $119.99 and add to that $116.72 for fish and that stuff. Also 9.99 for a little sponge filter that I am gonna get for a shrimp tank. I guess I don't mind paying a bit extra for one of those eheim filters, it will probably pay for itself in a few years.Yep, I made sure that I got free shipping


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Ok I am gonna make my purchase from this site Aquarium Filters & Fish Tank Filtration | PetSolutions
Tell me what filters yall would pick for a 35 gallon. I am NOT spending 200 dollars on a canister, I am willing to spend around 150 though.


----------



## mambee (Jul 19, 2013)

Probably the Eheim 2213, but someone else should chime in. Most of my tanks are larger than this. I would also get the Eheim oxygen diffuser. It is $8 and goes on the outflow of any canister.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

The eheim 2215 looks good and it won't make me change my spending plan. The total amount I am planning to spend is $246.70 which is a lot for a 14 year old.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jul 16, 2015)

lol I didn't know that you're a kid. Good for you and your dedication to doing right.

Take a lesson from this...I needed an RO unit last year. I was close to broke so I found one on ebay for $99. It turned out to be a piece of junk. I replaced prefilters monthly and the darn thing quit working anyway. I used rain water until it stopped raining when I had to look around for another unit. I asked for recommendations from experts and found a gem of a unit at a place one of them suggested. It was reconditioned which meant that it was either returned for some reason or used as a demonstration unit. Mine looks new. It cost $124. and has more features than any of the 3 units I have owned. I love it so much that I would marry it if it would have me.

Moral of the story...There are ways to find things cheap that are cheap and ways to find things that cost less that are good. Asking for advice from folks who know more is a good idea. Never buy based on price alone.

I wish you needed a larger canister. I have one that I'm not using that will filter a 125. Take a look around on Aquabid, Ebay, and Amazon and you might find the one you're looking for at lesser cost.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Hmm I could get a 125 gallon tank for about 500 dollars I bet  Nah Mom would kill me If I came home with a 6 foot long tank and saw me trying to fit in into my room. But at least I would die happy


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm not offering the filter for sale anywhere. I'll send it to you for shipping cost only when you're old enough to do as you choose and have your own place.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Haha lol.... Are you serious? You'll do it for the shipping cost once I have my own house?
Also not many people can tell that I'm a kid by the way I post. I know so much about fish that they can't tell. I am actually hoping to be an ichthyologist and a herpetologist. Yep I want to study fish as an ichthyologist and study reptiles as a herpetologist also I want to learn how to fix cars so I guess I also want to be a grease monkey .


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jul 16, 2015)

big b said:


> Haha lol.... Are you serious? You'll do it for the shipping cost once I have my own house?
> Also not many people can tell that I'm a kid by the way I post. I know so much about fish that they can't tell. I am actually hoping to be an ichthyologist and a herpetologist. Yep I want to study fish as an ichthyologist and study reptiles as a herpetologist also I want to learn how to fix cars so I guess I also want to be a grease monkey .


Yeah, why not? I'm not using it and I will never use it. I only have one display tank. It's in the reception area of my shop. I have an Eheim filtering it. In all my tanks in the fish room at home I use sponges because I'm more interested in breeding than beauty.

I give away lots of stuff. It makes me feel good which is more fun than making money (at least for me). I like it when my stuff goes where it's appreciated. 

Keep following both of your passions. You never know what the future will bring. I think that the market for ichthyologists and herpetologists is pretty slim unless you are very good and very lucky. On the other hand. a really good auto mechanic can quite a good living. But what do I know. I studied English lit and I'm a dog groomer. But I *DO* have a very nice fish room


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeah The first 2 are my real passions, the grease monkey is if I can't find a job in the first 2 fields. I REALLY hope that I get a job as one of them or if I'm super lucky, both of them.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jul 16, 2015)

Just follow your heart and be true and you will be a happy man. (Advice from a happy old lady)


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks .


----------



## R.Shakelford (Jul 17, 2015)

On the Fluval website they claim to have "Better biological filtration, with the addition of Bio-Foam media"

Do you have any idea what species of bacteria they are trying cultivate with their filter?
You do have a choice of the types of bacteria you use to perform the nitrogen cycle. Some are better than others.
For instance A single Nitrosomonas cell can convert the same amount of ammonia as approximately 1,000,000 heterotrophic bacteria

You might want to look into that before you dump a lot of money into a filter.




big b said:


> Some of yall may have read my thread about needing help with a marineland canister, I figured out the problem and since then I have started to like canister filters more. I am thinking about getting another canister filter for another tank. I am thinking about getting a fluval 206 to be precise. Have any of yall used these filter. How's the maintenance and set up?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

No I do not know what type of bacteria are in there, I am 14.... I trust my fellow aquariust on here, if they say it is a good filter then it is a good filter.


----------



## R.Shakelford (Jul 17, 2015)

Some people are leaders and some are followers.
Don't forget to lube your can filter when you clean it and do water changes.



big b said:


> No I do not know what type of bacteria are in there, I am 14.... I trust my fellow aquariust on here, if they say it is a good filter then it is a good filter.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Do you think I am a follower or a leader?


----------



## R.Shakelford (Jul 17, 2015)

Actually it depends on if you do your own research and make your own INFORMED decision.




big b said:


> Do you think I am a follower or a leader?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Pat of research can include what others prefer as well, their own experiences and thoughts.


----------



## R.Shakelford (Jul 17, 2015)

Have Fun!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I will have fun, thanks.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

If you decide on the Eheim Classic canister, you can get a better price on Kensfish.com with free shipping over $49. I'm not familiar with canisters, so take recommendations from others on which model you'd need. But here's a couple of links to compare pricing:

Eheim Classic Series Aquarium Filters, Aquarium Canister Filters Online | PetSolutions

Eheim 2215 Canister Filter
Eheim 2217 Canister Filter

http://www.amazon.com/Eheim-Classic...TF8&qid=1437759796&sr=8-2&keywords=2215+eheim
http://www.amazon.com/Eheim-Classic...TF8&qid=1437760035&sr=8-1&keywords=2217+eheim


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Ooh thanks, it will cost a bit less this way, which means I can purchase it sooner.


----------

